# Canyon Grand Canyon AL 24 - woher kommt das Gewicht?



## -Robert- (22. April 2018)

Hallo!

Ich wundere mich bzw. wüsste gerne woher das Gesamtgewicht von einem Grand Canyon AL 24 (https://www.canyon.com/kids/grand-canyon-al-24.html, 599€) herrührt: Immerhin ziemlich genau 11kg mit Pedalen.

Klar, Federgabel und Scheibenbremsen, alles kein Leichtbau. Aber vielleicht hat ja jemand schon mal den Rahmen oder auch sonstige Anbauteile gewogen.

Für meine größere Tocher habe ich mit (sehr wertigen) Resten eines 26er Erwachsenenbikes und dem VPace MAX26 aufgebaut - da konnte ich aber auch Gabel (Reba), Bremsen (MT5), Schaltung (XT), Laufräder (DT Swiss 240s) und Reifen (Schwalbe RR 2,1") übernehmen. Beim 24er sieht das v.a. aufgrund von Gabel und LRS schon komplett anders aus, zumal es keine bezahlbaren DISC-Einzelfelgen zu geben scheint.

Alleine VPace MAX24-Rahmen (329€) + Gabel (149€ - Spinner Grind wie beim Canyon, alt. nat. die F1rst Air für 30€ mehr) + Felgen/Speichen (Umspeichen kann ich selber) kosten so viel wie das ganze Canyon! Wenn der Canyon-Rahmen 2,5kg wiegt ist der Vergleich natürlich hinfällig...

Grüße
Robert


----------



## andre_hd (22. April 2018)

Deine Frage kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten, hab mir aber heute beim PCF mal das Rad angeschaut. Die aktuellen 599 wurden nicht als Sale gekennzeichnet sondern scheinen dauerhaft der neue Preis zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vercetti07 (22. April 2018)

andre_hd schrieb:


> Deine Frage kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten, hab mir aber heute beim PCF mal das Rad angeschaut. Die aktuellen 599 wurden nicht als Sale gekennzeichnet sondern scheinen dauerhaft der neue Preis zu sein.



Wie war denn dein Eindruck vom Bike? Habe lange hin und ger überlegt welches das nächste wird habe mich dann letzendlich fürs Canyon entschieden und erstmal bestellt mal sehen wie der Eindruck ist....


----------



## andre_hd (23. April 2018)

vercetti07 schrieb:


> Wie war denn dein Eindruck vom Bike? Habe lange hin und ger überlegt welches das nächste wird habe mich dann letzendlich fürs Canyon entschieden und erstmal bestellt mal sehen wie der Eindruck ist....



Sehr gut.
Wenn das 20er Moskito zu klein ist wird es das 24er Canyon.
Finde allerdings bis 600€ auch keine (optisch) akzeptablen Alternativen die akzeptiert werden. Speedster Pro ist auch bei 11 und 900€. Starrgabel und ohne Disc (Speedster) sind 9


----------



## vercetti07 (27. April 2018)

So das Radl ist da und macht einen sehr kompetent guten Eindruck, hab das Gefühl das Gewicht merkt man gar nicht so sehr. Optisch sieht die rote Ausführung in natura noch besser aus als auf den Bildern. Ärgerlich ist das Canyon leider keine Möglichkeit hat einen Flaschenhalter anzubringen :-( das waren wir vom Woom gewohnt. Am Wochenende wird die erste Ausfahrt in den Wald gestartet mal sehen wie sich das Bike samt Fahrer dort schlagen wird....


----------



## andre_hd (27. April 2018)

vercetti07 schrieb:


> So das Radl ist da und macht einen sehr kompetent guten Eindruck, hab das Gefühl das Gewicht merkt man gar nicht so sehr. Optisch sieht die rote Ausführung in natura noch besser aus als auf den Bildern. Ärgerlich ist das Canyon leider keine Möglichkeit hat einen Flaschenhalter anzubringen :-( das waren wir vom Woom gewohnt. Am Wochenende wird die erste Ausfahrt in den Wald gestartet mal sehen wie sich das Bike samt Fahrer dort schlagen wird....



Berichte mal. Preis wurde wieder erhöht aber 2019 wäre es interessant 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Obiwan (7. Mai 2018)

Hallo, wir haben gleiche Rad letztes Jahr im Dez. für 599€ gekauft. In den letzten 3 Wochen hat die Spinner Gabel täglich die Luft verloren. Also heute hin zu Canyon in die Werkstatt. Nach kurzer Schilderung des Mangel ging der Mitarbeiter ins "Office" und kam nach 10 sec. wieder mit der Aussage " Wir kaufen das Rad zurück! Sie bekommen den Neupreis erstattet. Dann können sie sich überlegen ob sie wieder das selbe Fahrrad kaufen möchten" Da war ich erst mal mal Baff. Eine richtige Aussage warum und wieso nicht reparieren bekam ich nicht. Da wir mit dem Bike aber zufrieden waren wollten wir gerne ein neues Rad bestellen. Nur kostet das zur Zeit ja wieder 799€. Also verschwand der Mitarbeiter wieder für 10 min und kam dann mit einer Auftragsbestätigung für ein neues Bike zum Preis von 599€ wieder worin auch die 599€ die ich Rückerstattet bekommen sollte verrechnet waren. Also ein Nullsummen Spiel. Als Liefertermin wurde mir Morgen oder Übermorgen genannt. Den Service fand ich schon mal klasse. Nur frag ich mich wieso so ein Aufriss und nicht einfach die Gabel ausbauen und einschicken! Vermutlich weil es keinen Deutschen Service gibt. Jetzt hoffe ich nur das die neue Gabel länger hält. Dem Mitarbeiter konnte ich aber noch die Aussage entlocken "Sie sind nicht der erste Kunde mit diesem Fehler."


----------



## vercetti07 (9. Mai 2018)

Obiwan schrieb:


> Hallo, wir haben gleiche Rad letztes Jahr im Dez. für 599€ gekauft. In den letzten 3 Wochen hat die Spinner Gabel täglich die Luft verloren. Also heute hin zu Canyon in die Werkstatt. Nach kurzer Schilderung des Mangel ging der Mitarbeiter ins "Office" und kam nach 10 sec. wieder mit der Aussage " Wir kaufen das Rad zurück! Sie bekommen den Neupreis erstattet. Dann können sie sich überlegen ob sie wieder das selbe Fahrrad kaufen möchten" Da war ich erst mal mal Baff. Eine richtige Aussage warum und wieso nicht reparieren bekam ich nicht. Da wir mit dem Bike aber zufrieden waren wollten wir gerne ein neues Rad bestellen. Nur kostet das zur Zeit ja wieder 799€. Also verschwand der Mitarbeiter wieder für 10 min und kam dann mit einer Auftragsbestätigung für ein neues Bike zum Preis von 599€ wieder worin auch die 599€ die ich Rückerstattet bekommen sollte verrechnet waren. Also ein Nullsummen Spiel. Als Liefertermin wurde mir Morgen oder Übermorgen genannt. Den Service fand ich schon mal klasse. Nur frag ich mich wieso so ein Aufriss und nicht einfach die Gabel ausbauen und einschicken! Vermutlich weil es keinen Deutschen Service gibt. Jetzt hoffe ich nur das die neue Gabel länger hält. Dem Mitarbeiter konnte ich aber noch die Aussage entlocken "Sie sind nicht der erste Kunde mit diesem Fehler."



Mich würde interesiieren ob die neue Gabel hält oder nicht. Konnte bei der jetzigen an dem zwei wochen jungen Bike bereits deutlichen Schmiermittelverlust feststellen. Bin gespannt wiemsich das die nächsten Wochen verhält. 

So an sich ist das Bike ja richtig schick und fährt sich laut Sohnemann auch Top.


----------



## Obiwan (11. Mai 2018)

Das mit dem übermäßigen Ölaustritt ist wohl Anfangs normal. Wurde uns bei der ersten Übergabe schon so gesagt und jetzt bei dem Werkstatttermin auch. Die meisten Kindergabeln haben ja ein sehr feines Öl drin, damit sie bei den kleinen Fahrergewichten einigermaßen funktionieren. Die Frage ob die neue Gabel jetzt besser hält hab ich mir auch schon gestellt. Wir werden sehen. Zumindest ist sie aber jetzt wieder mit 2 Jahre Garantie.


----------

